# NICE GOB OPEN PIC



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's the latest open mouth pic.








personally i think its a lot clearer than the previous pics i've posted.
Hope you guys think the pic quality is improving :nod:

elTwitch, just wait til i can afford a flash


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats one of the sickest pics I have ever seen ...









DAm Dont enter the contest please and get a new camera that one's broke


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is friggin sick as hell


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's one i took a few weeks ago. its not as clear as the 1st but i've been trying a few diferent settings and the pic quality is improving i think.

*edit* as in, i think the first pic is better quality than this pic.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's not bad, but I actually liked the other one better. Good stuff York


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

sick


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> It's not bad, but I actually liked the other one better. Good stuff York
> [snapback]791169[/snapback]​


the 1st two i took today with different lighting, the last one was taken a couple of weeks back. i couldnt turn the shutter speed up cos there wasnt enough light.

thanks guys for looking


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Great Shots Yorkie!
Are you shooting with ISO 200 or 400?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that is sweet

and those that guy ever close his mouth


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

awsome as usual u have the best rhom on the site


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

You know, its 4:30 AM here in TX, ANd I was thinking...your Fish must have Lock-Jaw. That fish always seems to hav it mouth OPEN!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

haha cool


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im starting to think that damn rhom swims around with its mouth open LoL


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys. 
He doesnt open his gob as often as you'd think, i'm just determined to get a pic thats in focus enough to see his chompers clearly, i just have to spend long periods waiting for him to open wide.

Gordeez - the 1st pics were taken with shutter speed of 1/100, aperture 2.2 and iso 100

the last pic was with a shutter speed of 1/60, aperture 2.5 and iso 200.
my main problem is getting enough light to be able to use a fast shutter speed.
I also need to learn how to use photoshop, as my pics are still basically how the camera took them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jesus York, did you train your fish? Or do you spend entire days in front of your tank? I hardly ever see my piranha's yawn, let alone that I have a camera ready and set...

Spectacular as always, mate - you really take aquarium photography to a new level


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Great shot!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

ok guys, honest opinion on this pic?
I know the angle of the pic and timing arent as good as some of the other pics, but i've just taken this one trying something else with the camera. do you think its worth keeping these settings and waiting for him to open wide, or do you think the lighting is better in the other pics.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

your sh*t is unmatched









Do you use a tripod?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> ok guys, honest opinion on this pic?
> I know the angle of the pic and timing arent as good as some of the other pics, but i've just taken this one trying something else with the camera. do you think its worth keeping these settings and waiting for him to open wide, or do you think the lighting is better in the other pics.
> [snapback]792107[/snapback]​


the lighting in the first pic is way better
but i like this angle

edit wtf is gob


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

That last pic you can really see down his mouth good.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Looks like a bacon strip In his mouth.
mmmmm, Bacon!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm not a fan of the latest shot. The flash causes the inside of his mouth to light up which looks very unnatural.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> ok guys, honest opinion on this pic?
> I know the angle of the pic and timing arent as good as some of the other pics, but i've just taken this one trying something else with the camera. do you think its worth keeping these settings and waiting for him to open wide, or do you think the lighting is better in the other pics.
> [snapback]792107[/snapback]​










im speechless, latest is my favorite


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fukn gestaop strikes again







, who much time do you spend in front of your fukn tank to

get these *yawnin york* shots man, must be some endless time


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

how do you make your rhom open its mouth? do u just wait for hours until it yawns or is it attacking you through the glass? lol

amazing pics... the first pic on this thread is awesome... those teeth rock


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

POTM MATERIAL!!!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

What the fcuk do you do, Yorkie....stick matchsticks in it's gob to keep it open like that ? Does it ever close it's mouth ?

Reminds me of a girl I married....









Rich


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks again for looking guys









Mantis- i've been using a stool for a tripod, def helps when using faster shutter speeds

Death in #'s- GOB is Yorkshire slang for mouth....as in "eeeh bah gum woman, shut tha gob"

Judazz, Shutter et al- he doesnt open wide that often so i do end up spending long periods in front of the tank. He seems to snap and yawn most prior to eating or if i've been winding him up with the algae scraper.
I've found that if i defrost a chunk of beefheart, and put some of the water with the blood in which its been defrosting into the tank he does it more. Its as if he's tasting the water and stretching his jaw muscles ready for a big bite.
When he does it after messing with the scraper it looks to be an aggression thing...."look how big my mouth is, and such sharp teeth i've got....come any closer and you can find out how much i can bite off and swallow in one go"









Mr Freez- like the Yawning york bit....yawning because the rhom is, and yawning cos you lot are probably gettin tired of me posting the same sort of pics all the time :laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sh*t ill never get tired of the Yawning York!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> Death in #'s- GOB is Yorkshire slang for mouth....as in "eeeh bah gum woman, shut tha gob"










dam u crazy non americans


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam u crazy non americans
> [snapback]793479[/snapback]​


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a listen to some of the stuff on here :laugh: 
http://www.yorkshire-dialect.org/authors/d..._rhodes_t_z.htm


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

enter potm you're sure to win


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Incredibly beautiful pics you posting here yorkshire
















I see here almost never good action pics as you make them , you are the top man


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I definately want a digital SLR.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> I definately want a digital SLR.
> [snapback]794225[/snapback]​


I'd love an SLR too, but they are way out of my price range









thanks stingray, i guess i'm just fortunate to have a rhom that isn't camera shy :laugh:


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

[quote name='yorkshire' date='Dec 13 2004, 12:06 AM']
I'd love an SLR too, but they are way out of my price range









I thought you're using SLR to take those awesome pics.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love an SLR too, but they are way out of my price range
> ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> sh*t ill never get tired of the Yawning York!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, they are some of the coolest shots man


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

damn those are POTM quality pics, hell with the POTM those are POTY


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

wow such good photo skills it sucks for the people who who eneter against these magnificent fotos. maybe we should have a potm for the expert photo people so the not so good people stand a chance? lol im saying this because i got a nice pic but it will never stand up against that pic its too good. but nice fish tho


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys for the positive comments









Jimmy, I'm def no expert, only been takin pics for the past few months. It's just trial, error and perseverence :laugh:
plus all the tips from elTwitcho, Gordeez, Death in #s etc have helped immensely

Glad to hear you guys arent fed up of the mouth open shots, cos i'm gonna keep taking them until i get that perfectly lit and in focus pic


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Beautiful shots, you rhom must think he's at the dentist.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

What should I say: I'm just speechless


----------

